

NoSQL East : A conference of non-relational data stores - logicalstack
http://nosqleast.com/2009/

======
DanielStraight
Heck, this should've been linked to just as an example of amazing web design.

Typing in "commands" is somewhat buggy however. Still... freaking awesome
design.

~~~
steadicat
It was a weird interaction between my JS code and Amiando's JS code. It's
fixed now.

~~~
bravura
Where can we get this code?

~~~
steadicat
This is it: <http://nosqleast.com/nosql.js>

Not much to it, really.

------
100k
Which non-relational database is powering the NoSQL East website? :)

Love the UI...very cool. I was hoping to find some Zork commands in there.

~~~
steadicat
At the moment, none. If we needed one, I have a feeling we would have picked
CouchDB...

~~~
MaysonL
You ought to have a session on FluidDB. :-)

------
jhancock
cool, I hope to be there.

I think its amusing the tag-line is:

"select fun, profit from real_world where relational=false ;"

This is SQL structure. A problem with NoSQL is we need to communicate queries
in a language we all know. Even if you're a SQL noob, you still describe
examples in a SQL-like syntax.

This movement should really be about alternate-RDB or schema-free-db. Its not
really about no-sql.

------
shabda
> select fun, profit from real_world where relational=false ;

Shouldn't it be RealWorld.objects.filter(relational = False).values('fun',
'profit')

------
rjurney
I'll be there, man.

------
hypermatt
Sweet finally some good hacker madness in the ATL!

~~~
mrshoe
Don't forget PyCon next year (<http://us.pycon.org/>)!

